

Ask HN: Front-End Web conferences to attend in 2012-2013 - vrkr

Hey guys, I have my company on board to send me to a conference, anywhere. Any good one that you guys recommend?<p>Thank you
======
mresolver
Take a look at any of the JSConfs, particularly the national one that was most
recently held in Scottsdale.

<http://jsconf.com/>

Most of the JSConf events are well known for their quality and are
specifically for developers. They tend to sell out fast.

~~~
vrkr
Thank you, I was also looking for futureofwebdesign.com/new-york-2012/ maybe.
Just trying to find the right one!

------
kevinSuttle
Lanyrd is the place you should check out.

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/web-design/>

I'd recommend An Event Apart, Breaking Development (BDConf), and dConstruct.

------
bottlerocket
Heard good things about the Build Responsively workshops, I'll be at the
Cleveland one in August <http://buildresponsively.com/>

